# Updating Samsung EVO 850 SSD firmware. Safe?



## jamieboo (Mar 30, 2021)

Hello folks

Just wondering if I should update the firmware for a few of my SSDs?
Current firmware is EMT01B6Q and the suggested update is EMT02B6Q.
I have no problems with the SSDs currently but I wonder if there may still be benefits - performance or otherwise - to updating?
I wouldn't want to be obliviously considering my current performance to be fine, but actually missing out on significant improvements!

Anyone have any experience of firmware updates like this?
Are they _generally_ safe, or are they regarded as a more high risk update?

Let me know your thoughts/experiences.

Thanks


----------



## darkogav (Mar 30, 2021)

there should be a read me file with a change log that shows what the update does. 

FWIW.. I have never really had issues as a result of updating firmware on a SSD on a personal computer. On a server, its a different matter.


----------



## strojo (Mar 30, 2021)

Never had an issue with Samsung BIOS updates across many years and many drives. I'd say risk is VERY low to non-existent.

As always, you should have a KNOWN GOOD BACKUP before doing anything that might affect your system.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 30, 2021)

if it isn't broke, don't break it. I seriously doubt a firmware update is going to improve the performance, more likely its fixing some little bug that affects some people. Read up on what it does. I have an 850 also, so thanks for alerting me about it, I will try to see if I can find out more info


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 30, 2021)

sorry no, I have an 860... hehe.. Well anyway, I say if you aren't having any problems I wouldn't worry about it, leave it alone.


----------



## strojo (Mar 30, 2021)

I’ve worked in IT for over 25 years. Skipping the BIOS updates makes little sense. Think of it like doing routine/preventive maintenance on your car.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 30, 2021)

Even Samsung themselves will tell you exactly the opposite. Motherboard and storage device firmware updates are typically on an on-demand basis if you are experiencing problems or specifically need updated features.


----------



## strojo (Mar 30, 2021)

Agree to disagree. I stand by my professional experience and recommendation to keep the device updated.


----------



## Dewdman42 (Mar 30, 2021)

@jamieboo if you decide to upgrade the firmware, make sure you backup your data first.
​


----------



## chimuelo (Mar 30, 2021)

Don’t expect some noticable difference.
I did buy the new & improved EVO 870 SSD’s though for a future build.

This time I’m grabbing NOS/NIB PCI 3.0 hardware.
No noticeable difference to my PCI 4.0/AMD Build.

But PCI 3.0 is getting as cheap as i7 10k CPU’s.


----------

